

Immobile Apps - nbradbury
http://nick.typepad.com/blog/2012/01/immobile-apps.html

======
ge0rg
This is soooo true. I was in a bad coverage area recently as well, and just to
add insult to injury, the Android app provided by my own mobile carrier timed
out and told me there is no network connection.

